# Which handle?



## JBroida (Jun 8, 2012)

So, i had a zakuri 270mm aogami super sujihiki recently with a handle that had a crack in it. I'm going to replace the handle and the two types i have on hand are iichi and ho wood octagonal ones. Which one do you guys think i should use?


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 8, 2012)

The colors may be a little off, butt the lower one in the picture has my vote!


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 8, 2012)

Top one.

-AJ


----------



## JBroida (Jun 8, 2012)

the colors are indeed a bit off... it was a quick shot.

Its funny... on here, the votes are mostly for the iichi (bottom one), but on facebook its the opposite.


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 8, 2012)

to clarify for some: Ho on top (lighter), Ichi on bottom


----------



## jm2hill (Jun 8, 2012)

Lower one gets my choice. The upper one looks quite pale in comparison.


----------



## clayton (Jun 8, 2012)

lower


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 8, 2012)

Iichi for me also - btw, what is iichi? 

Stefan


----------



## bikehunter (Jun 8, 2012)

jm2hill said:


> Lower one gets my choice. The upper one looks quite pale in comparison.



+1


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jun 8, 2012)

Both are kind of icky to me but that is because Marko, Mike, Stefan, Randy, Pierre, Devin, Bob and Mario have spoiled us all so much.

iichi if ironwood, koa, redwood, buckeye, maple, ivory and amboyna aren't choices.


----------



## Chifunda (Jun 8, 2012)

Iichi is ichiban.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 8, 2012)

lol

@stefan Iichi is something like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxus_baccata


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 8, 2012)

If not iichi, then scratchy.


----------



## markenki (Jun 8, 2012)

Iichi.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 8, 2012)

If you cover up the bottom one you get a different look of the top one. Same if you cover the top. I like the top one myself. It is just something different.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 8, 2012)

How can a Ho wood handle be different?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 8, 2012)

stupid color. I was digging the grey.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 8, 2012)

better pic of the handle colors:


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds better to do the iichi ban. Play on Japanese words.


----------



## schanop (Jun 8, 2012)

With that streak of blond. Hooooo.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 8, 2012)

Dude, Iichi.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 8, 2012)

Iichi iichi ya ya, no contest.


----------



## add (Jun 8, 2012)

The battleship grey handle in the first pic appears to be O.S.H.A. approved... :running:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 8, 2012)

Iichi Octagon.

Obviously.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 8, 2012)

hey guys... just wanted to point out that i misspelled ichii... sorry


----------



## JBroida (Jun 8, 2012)

wow... ho wood got crushed in this contest... ichii it is i guess. I'll pop on a handle some time this weekend.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 8, 2012)

JBroida said:


> hey guys... just wanted to point out that i misspelled ichii... sorry



You're fired.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 8, 2012)

thank you mr. trump


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 8, 2012)

JBroida said:


> hey guys... just wanted to point out that i misspelled ichii... sorry



I thought so. Voted ichii, I like my ichii handle better than any of my ho handles.


----------



## add (Jun 8, 2012)

JBroida said:


> Its funny... on here, the votes are mostly for the iichi (bottom one), but on facebook its the opposite.



The Facebook demographic vote... never wrong.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 8, 2012)

However you spell it, my vote stands.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 9, 2012)

iichi:doublethumbsup:


----------

